

Ask HN: My app's featured on Walgreens Developer site, how to capitalize on it? - sunnynagra

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.walgreens.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;locations&#x2F;immunization
======
subrat_rout
It is very impressive and nicely designed app. To make app capitalize, you can
do following:

1\. contact few bloggers who are prominent in healthcare area.

2\. Does this app also contain locations for other pharmacy including
Walgreen's? If not then contact other pharmacy chains such as Rite Aid, CVS
etc. 3\. Try to take part in different hackathon or contest related to
healthcare and talk to people in the field.

Did you code it in Swift? I am curious how did you learn to code and what are
the sources of learning materials.

~~~
sunnynagra
1\. I will continue to reach out to several bloggers, hopefully this will help
me receive a better response than I was previously.

2\. The app allows anyone to enter in their pharmacy if they choose to. The
developer team at Walgreens is very helpful and made it very easy to collect
all of their location information.

3\. I have not taken part in a hackathon before, I will be on the lookout for
any in my area.

I did code the entire app in Swift. I dabbled in iOS programming but was never
able to make anything substantial because I just didn't like programming in
Objective-C. This app is the first app I have ever made on my own (I used to
help a friend by designing apps together with him). The main source of
learning material I used was Apple's PDF Swift book.[1] I also looked for
tutorials here and there and would modify them to make them do what I wanted.
It really ended up being a lot of trial and error as I am still trying to
build upon my programming skills. I am a pharmacy student in my second year of
pharmacy school with no formal training, just self-taught Ruby (Sinatra
mainly) and web design.

If you have any specific questions, I would love to answer them.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/TheBasics.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014097-CH3-XID_0)

------
aaronbrethorst
Capitalize on it how? Clearly you're doing that for some definition of the
term given that it's on the front page of HN and the Walgreens developer
website.

What are you hoping to get out of this exposure?

~~~
sunnynagra
Sorry that the it wasn't very clear. Is there any way to use the exposure on
the Walgreens developer site to gain even more exposure?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Why do you want exposure?

* Get more downloads of your app

* Build a consulting business

* ???

~~~
sunnynagra
Get more downloads. Just trying to get advice on whether there are things I
can do to turn exposure on small sites/blogs into a larger audience.

------
sunnynagra
Direct Link to App:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/immunizations/id914709957?ls...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/immunizations/id914709957?ls=1&mt=8)

------
AznHisoka
I don't actually think you're going to get as many downloads as you think from
being in a blog almost nobody reads.

